
Show HN: Training Data for Robot Dogs - ayw
https://scale.ai/autonomous-canines
======
MasterScrat
I'm impressed by the 3D effect on the labelled images. Not just the fact that
they move around when you hover them, but the depth effect between the image
and its labels.

~~~
ayw
:) we care about our labels!

------
CardenB
Scale is providing a valuable service. If you try to build robust systems
without clean labels, you’ll wind up just chasing your tail.

------
MasterScrat
If it were real, you could put a camera on the dog's head, and automatically
shout at him if he starts chewing on non-approved items. The dog learns to
behave and the AI learns from seeing more dog-POV data, creating some kind of
adversarial Pet-NNet training.

------
pierremenard
The logos are parodies of real self-driving car companies (Zoox, Embark).

~~~
ayw
You never know what gets funded these days...

